# كـــــــتاب Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes



## Ahmad Rocky (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ...................... الى كل من يريد معرفة صناعة البتروكيماويات واستخداماتها ....... سيجد كل شى في هذا الكتاب القيم انشاء الله يعجبكم وتستفيدون منه الكثير :75::75::75:


https://rapidshare.com/files/488686195/Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes.pdf


----------



## khsati (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا الله يديك العافية


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 أبريل 2014)

شكرا اخي الحبيب


----------

